# Phoenix Mall aquarium



## vinniemabuna (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, here are a few photos from my trip with my wife and grandson to a Mall in Phoenix, they have a great walk through aquarium with a lot of displays, interaction really nice for the desert !:wink2:


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

My kids go there on a school field trips and they always have a good time I have never been there myself but have always heard good things


----------

